# How we created our own boatschool curriculum



## sailing terrapin (May 6, 2014)

Of all the boat projects creating our daughters (ages 9 and 11) curriculum was the hardest. We opted to not buy "school in a box" from places like Calvert and go it alone.

Our latest blog post explains how we tackled this ourselves. We are also open to suggestions from anyone else who's done this themselves.

Here's hoping we haven't screwed this up and our girls are headed straight to beauty college (no shame in that!)

SV Terrapin: What's the most time consuming boat project? School Curriculum!


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for sharing guys.

We are still couple of years off having to figure out schooling aboard, but we are starting to pay a lot of attention to what others are doing so we can try and figure out what will work best for us.

In general we are loving your blog as well!


----------

